# FS- Iphone 3gs 16gb - Black (AT&T)



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

*FS- Iphone 3gs 16gb - Black (AT&T) - price reduced!*

Iphone 3GS 16GB - Black (for AT&T)

Bought this used but ended up getting a different phone.

The phone works perfectly, no water damage, no scratches on the screen. Just has slight wear on the chrome bezel and a little wear on the back from rubbing in a case. Has a zagg invisishield on it.

Would give it a rating of 9 out of 10 for a used phone. A very solid 9.


No surprises guaranteed.

Will include all the cases I received with it. Includes original box with all the contents in mint condition.

Any questions just ask. You won't find a better used 3gs out there for this price.


Asking* $175 shipped. PayPal only. * Will ship USPS priority mail.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.cashforiphones.com/


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.cashforiphones.com/



You don't get nearly what the phone is worth on there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

What do you think it's worth? They give them out for free with a cellphone contract now. I turned my old one into an iPod for my kids.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you think it's worth? They give them out for free with a cellphone contract now. I turned my old one into an iPod for my kids.



Are you interested in buying it?

If not lets not clog up my thread. Thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Are you interested in buying it?
> 
> If not lets not clog up my thread. Thanks.



clogging the thread bumps it back up to the top of the thread list, most people prefer that.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry don't feel like explaining my asking price. 

Anyone in the market to buy a used phone knows this is the going price.


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

How long did you use it?  Were there any problems getting it activated?

Just adding to the FAQs...


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> How long did you use it?  Were there any problems getting it activated?
> 
> Just adding to the FAQs...



Over a year.

No issue activating. Phone is in perfect working condition. 

Again no surprises.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you think it's worth? They give them out for free with a cellphone contract now. I turned my old one into an iPod for my kids.



I sold one recently for 200$ cash.  

Considering a new ipod touch 16GB is still 300$, still seems about right to me. 

I gave my really old one to my mom to use as an ipod -- but I could still probably get $100+ on the street for it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> I sold one recently for 200$ cash.
> 
> Considering a new ipod touch 16GB is still 300$, still seems about right to me.
> 
> I gave my really old one to my mom to use as an ipod -- but I could still probably get $100+ on the street for it.



Maybe, but I just bought a 32gb ipod touch (missing power cable) for $80.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Roco. 

As stated, anyone actually interested in a used 3GS knows this is the going rate. It is a fair price especially for the condition this phone is in. 

No problems. No surprises.


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> I sold one recently for 200$ cash.
> 
> Considering a new ipod touch *32GB* is still *$275*, still seems about right to me.
> 
> I gave my really old one to my mom to use as an ipod -- but I could  still probably get $100+ on the street for it.


Fixed it for you.



wa-loaf said:


> Maybe, but I just bought a 32gb ipod touch (missing power cable) for $80.


Was that for a current generation model?

I was looking at a refurbished iPod Touch over the holidays and it was the previous generation model.  Read about the differences between generations and decided to just spring for a new one.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Was that for a current generation model?
> 
> I was looking at a refurbished iPod Touch over the holidays and it was the previous generation model.  Read about the differences between generations and decided to just spring for a new one.



It's the previous generation to the one out now. I just put the word out at work and had a bidding war to sell me old iPods.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

Phones are worth a ton. I just sold my old HTC Thunderbolt (11 months old) for $225. 

The reason is that people break / destroy theirs and have to buy one off contract, so the used market is hot. 

Hell, I just sold an old school Motorola Razr flip phone for $40 about six weeks ago.


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> The reason is that people break / destroy theirs and have to buy one off contract, so the used market is hot.


That's why I kept all of our old phones when we just got new ones.  A lot better than paying for the insurance.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Was that for a current generation model?
> 
> I was looking at a refurbished iPod Touch over the holidays and it was the previous generation model.  Read about the differences between generations and decided to just spring for a new one.



http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_touch/select 
was my source for 300$

Seems like you got a pretty good deal at 80! Nice work...

Somethings only worth what someones willing to pay for it, side note, winter tires still for sale!   Seems like nobody needs them this winter, grr.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Will leave this up here for a couple days - then going on eBay.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 8, 2012)

Morning bump - 

*$175 shipped takes it*. Would rather sell to someone local rather than having to pay ebay seller fees.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Morning bump -
> 
> *$175 shipped takes it*. Would rather sell to someone local rather than having to pay ebay seller fees.



i've never sold on Ebay, are the fees bad?


----------



## zakyr (Feb 8, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i've never sold on Ebay, are the fees bad?



Insertion fees + 9% of sale value...yeah they suck


----------



## zakyr (Feb 9, 2012)

morning bump!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

zakyr said:


> morning bump!



i wish i was hitting some bumps this morning


----------



## hammer (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i wish i was hitting some bumps this morning


As solid as they likely are you would be really hitting them...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

hammer said:


> As solid as they likely are you would be really hitting them...



i'm sitting at my desk... i'll take solid bumps over my inbox.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 10, 2012)

Final bump!

Will go on eBay tonight if there are no takers


----------



## zakyr (Feb 13, 2012)

Sold


----------

